# Bear's Absence!!



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi All,

Just letting you guys know, I'll be absent for awhile.
Don't know how long. I'm in hospital, with upper gut pain.
So far it's something Around the Gall Bladder, Liver, and Pancreas.

I'll let you know when I get out.

*Updated By Bearcarver on 11-11-13:*


*OK Guys, I promised I'd tell you more later:*
On Tuesday Evening, I laid down at 6 PM, with a severe pain in the upper gut. It subsided about 8 PM. Then Wednesday night at about 8 PM, the same thing hit me, but not as severe a pain, but this time it lasted all night, and included nausea & dry heaves every 10 minutes, all night, until 9 AM, when I finally got some ugly stuff up (Bile). After that I started feeling much better but not quite all the way better. Then very slight pain all day, and I agreed I'd go to ER if I still had pain in the morning, as much as I hated to go on that particular day, because that day (Nov 8th) was the One Year Anniversary of when the idiot Dr almost killed me, and put a “Time Bomb” in my chest. In the morning it wasn't completely gone, so I managed to shave & get ready to go. Then I said, “Nah---It's getting better---I think I'll wait some more”, but then I pushed on it, and said, “I better go & see what it is”.
At the ER, they asked a bunch of questions & reviewed my history, and they seemed amazed at what all I went through last year. Then they poked around & sent me for a ultrasound. Then back to the ER. They started an IV drip, while we waited for the test results. This is when I posted to you guys that I was in the hospital.
The results showed I had a gallstone in the duct, blocking both my gallbladder and my pancreas. So the order was no food or drink until further notice. I had already not eaten for two days, but I didn't much understand the dying of thirst plan!!!
Anyway, the pain continued to subside, and by the next morning it was gone. I told them I was ready to go home, but they said they wanted to hear from the specialists to see what their plan was. I said that's fine as long as they have the same plan as I had, which was for me to go home. By this time, my gut didn't hurt, but my back hurt from the POS bed, and I had a stiff neck. Then the specialist came in and explained that I had passed a gallstone, and that I should stay & have my gallbladder out, so it doesn't happen again. She also said I should have been allowed to drink, but not eat. I told them, I did enough voluntary procedures last year when they ripped a hole in my Aorta, so I'll go home, and I'll be back if they have to carry me in. The specialist insisted that I have it done. I told her that last year all I did was go in for a Pre-operative Catheterization, and the “DR” accidentally ripped a hole in my Aorta, causing a lifesaving 9 hour surgery, and left me with bad kidneys, a numb right leg & foot, a left eye that only opens halfway, and a completely dissected thoracic aorta that could rupture at any time. This also caused my BP in my left arm to average 50 points (Systolic) higher than my right arm, so there is no way I will submit to any operation that is not needed at the time. So they finally agreed to release me.
So I go home, and eat a grilled cheese, and go to bed, because I can't sleep in a hospital. I went to sleep almost immediately. Then at 2 AM, I woke up & had to drain the dragon. I sat on edge of the bed awhile, and then went to the bathroom. I felt a little woozy on the way, but I made it. Then while I was in there my Hemiballismus flared up & my left arm was all over the place. I completed my business, and started to head for my bedroom. I swayed to the left & hit the left side of the doorway. Then bounced off of that & ran into the right side of the doorway. I couldn't stop, but I couldn't go where I wanted to go. I hit the left side of the bedroom doorway, started falling to the left, hit my forehead on the wall thermostat, then continued to the floor, hitting the floor, just above my left eye. Then I heard Linda saying, “John, are you alright?!?!” I said I didn't know, and I started trying to get up. She helped as much as she could, and guided me to bed. I awoke again at 5 AM, and sat up---I had to go again! Linda said, “What are you doing?”. I said “I gotta pizz again”. She said “OH NO !!!” (LOL). I sat up longer & took it real slow, and everything went OK this time, and I got back to bed OK.
Then at 6:30, we got up, and I took my BP, finding my left arm to be 104/64. That was shocking, because of the left arm averaging 50 points higher than the right arm. I took the right arm, and it was 74/62. That explains why I had acted like a steel ball in a pinball machine, in the middle of the night. I have to note here that when they checked me into the hospital, they took charge of monitoring my BP and administering my BP meds.
Now a day later, after taking my own BP & taking my own meds, the dizzy crap is over. This all confirms my feelings about Drs & Hospitals!



Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh Man Bear; I send you good cheer!

Please remember that you are needed here! Not many people can throw out great recipes AND carve up wood into fine art!

Keep spirits up! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 9, 2013)

Take care brother.  We'll have you in mind.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wishing you a fast recovery. You will be in our prayers.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gclark (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your troubles.  Hope you get better soon.

Geoff


----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 9, 2013)

Prayers for a speedy recovery Bear! :51:


----------



## seenred (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're ailing, Bear...hang in there, Brother, and get well soon.

Our prayers to you, Mrs. Bear, and the family.

Red


----------



## cmayna (Nov 9, 2013)

I heard that if you get a little flirty with the nurses, gall bladder issues go away.  Just sayin'.    But seriously, have a speedy recovery.


----------



## rickado (Nov 9, 2013)

Praying for you. wishing you well Rickado new to smoking. Used many of your recipes. Get well soon


----------



## disco (Nov 9, 2013)

Save your strength, take a rest,

Come on back and smoke pork,

We all know, you are best,

For putting food, on a fork.

Best wishes!

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2013)

Our prayers are with you, God Speed

Steve


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey Bear

God speed.  Don't think any negative thoughts.  Get well

Gary


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 9, 2013)

Prayers to you Bear!! Speedy recovery.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello Bear.  Wishing you all the best and a speedy recovery.

Danny


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Nov 9, 2013)

*Take care Bear!*

*Lay off the pork, beef, chicken, taters, etc.  And above all, don't eat anything smoked.  Soon to be docs orders.*

*See you on the flip side.  They'll fix you up in no time.*

*Our thoughts are with you,*

*Fred  *


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers your way for a speedy recovery.  

Clarissa


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 9, 2013)

Bear, get better fast! Your posts will be missed!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 9, 2013)

John hope they find out what it is and get you healed up.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2013)

Praying for you John


----------



## timberjet (Nov 9, 2013)

Best wishes Bear!


----------



## wwdragon (Nov 9, 2013)

Hoping you get well soon Bear! Healing thoughts and prayers being sent your way........with smoke signals of course :)


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 9, 2013)

Good Luck Bear!!!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 9, 2013)

damn bear your not looking to good!   Need to come south and get some sun 

looks more like a skin disease to me!













sick bear 2.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Nov 9, 2013






be nice to the nurses, its not their fault your in there!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 9, 2013)

Your in my thoughts my friend, and you'll stay there till you get back. If you start getting withdrawal from the lack of smoke, we'll get some to ya.

Get well man its the holidays no time for being sick.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 9, 2013)

Man that sucks.   

Hope you get feeling better.

We will all miss your posts until you get back.


----------



## gwest77 (Nov 9, 2013)

miamirick said:


> damn bear your not looking to good!   Need to come south and get some sun
> 
> looks more like a skin disease to me!
> 
> ...















Daffy Duck despicable.gif



__ gwest77
__ Nov 9, 2013


----------



## gwest77 (Nov 9, 2013)

You hang in there Bear, my prayers are with you. Get out of that place and back on that smoker


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 9, 2013)

Well dang Ol' Buddy… Sorry to read that you're  on your backside. ...You take care. ...Listen to the doctor. …Don't aggravate the nurses.  Get well soon!

Brian













images.jpeg



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 9, 2013


----------



## thatcho (Nov 9, 2013)

Get well soon sending you smoke signals and prayers.


----------



## fpmich (Nov 9, 2013)

Prayers and thoughts are with you Bear.


----------



## jp61 (Nov 10, 2013)

Wishing you a speedy and full recovery from whatever it is you're suffering from.


----------



## whistech (Nov 10, 2013)

Bearcarver, Good Morning.    I am sorry to learn of your illness.      I will keep you in my prayers and may The Good Lord guide the doctors to finding a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## raastros2 (Nov 10, 2013)

get better my man...gotta be able to smoke turkeys for thanksgiving!


----------



## rgacat (Nov 10, 2013)

Your in our prayers for a speedy recovery.

Ronnie G.


----------



## markyque (Nov 10, 2013)

Get well soon, brother.


----------



## suie (Nov 10, 2013)

Wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey man, Hope you feel better, AND I would like to thank you for your service.

Get well man, we miss ya.


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear this bear. Hope they find a quick easy fix for you.


----------



## redwood carlos (Nov 11, 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 11, 2013)

Get well soon..


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank ALL you guys so much for your thoughts & prayers. It wasn't as bad as last year, and I'm home now. I updated my OP to tell you what all happened to me. I don't think you'll find it too boring.
 

Thanks Again,
Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 11, 2013)

So glad you are home, and healing on your own terms. Cheers! You have been missed! - Leah


----------



## miamirick (Nov 11, 2013)

so Quit fooling around and go smoke something   













epa1452l.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Nov 11, 2013


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 11, 2013)

Glad to hear you're back home with your bride, Bear. Godspeed with your recovery. Rest up and leave the smokin' to us for now. You'll be back at it in no time. Thoughts & Prayers will continue to flow your way until you're 100%.

Steve


----------



## gwest77 (Nov 11, 2013)

Goes to show ya Bear, that sometimes (most times than not) people know more about what is wrong with them than the quacks we call doctors. Hang in there. Sounds like your getting better.


----------



## redwood carlos (Nov 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bearcarver*
> 
> This all confirms my feelings about Drs & Hospitals!
> 
> Bear


We need them sometimes, but I don't trust em.

Just remember 50% of doctors are below average.


----------



## waywardswede (Nov 11, 2013)

I was tied up over the weekend and just saw this, Bear, our prayers are with you, stay well and take it easy.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been watching your post and hoping everything was OK with your health. Hopefully things level out and you get back to normal.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2013)

Great news.

Welcome back.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome back Man, and while I have ya here, Hope you enjoy your Veteran's Day


----------



## driedstick (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome back - Get well soon


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 11, 2013)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you buddy. My apologies for sending you the pm. I did not see this post sooner.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 11, 2013)

Bear glad you're back home! Take it easy and when you can get back to smoking some good grub!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 11, 2013)

Its a Federal Holiday, AND for the military, you didn't really think he could pass a good excuse to smoke did ya?


----------



## seenred (Nov 11, 2013)

Glad to hear from you Bear!  I figured you were too ornery to stay down for long.  Hospitals are good places to avoid.

Red


----------



## hambone1950 (Nov 11, 2013)

That was quite an ordeal. Hope you are back to 100% soon. And thank you for your service , brother. :smilie_flagge13:


----------



## egledhill (Nov 11, 2013)

Glad to see you're getting better man, take it slow.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks again to all of you!!!

You guys are flat out Awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## flyboys (Nov 11, 2013)

My prayers are with you for a fast recovery Bear.  Also, thank you again for your service to our country!  I'll be sure to send some smoke a few miles north for you while your recovering.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 11, 2013)

So did the Dr.'s get a little confused when they realized that "galstone" was actually a ball of pulled pork?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Man, sorry to hear you had a rough couple of days ther Bear, but glad to hear you are getting it all straightened out. Usually if I am bouncing off of the walls at 3:00 AM it just means I had too many beers while "tending" to the all night pork butts!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Nov 11, 2013)

Holy crap John!  My prayers are wih you man.

Bill


----------



## thatcho (Nov 11, 2013)

Glad your back, Happy Veterans Day.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey Bear

About God Damn time you came home.  Missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Worried about you.

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Nov 11, 2013)

Glad to see your home now. Now you need to get back to 100% I know you keep a freezer full. But if you find yourself in need of some smoke. Send me a PM and I will get it in the mail. Remember if you PM me for smoked something You also have to tell me how to make it. (maybe I will get a secret recipe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ) I know all the things of yours I have tried ROCK
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ! I think I can speak for a lot of people on SMF. If you need anything PM or post.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2013)

Flyboys said:


> My prayers are with you for a fast recovery Bear. Also, thank you again for your service to our country! I'll be sure to send some smoke a few miles north for you while your recovering.


Thank You Neighbor!!!

I'll keep my nose to the wind.

Bear


JIRodriguez said:


> So did the Dr.'s get a little confused when they realized that "galstone" was actually a ball of pulled pork?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny!!

LOL---Although many years ago, I remember those late night trips from the bar to the bedroom, but I didn't used to hit the floor as hard in those days!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 12, 2013)

Glad you're back Bear. Continued prayers for you and your family.

Barry.


----------



## disco (Nov 12, 2013)

So glad you back home. Is there anything better than home? 

Disco


----------



## gary s (Nov 12, 2013)

Glad you are home and hope you improve every day. We will keep you in our prayers.

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Nov 12, 2013)

> LOL---Although many years ago, I remember those late night trips from the bar to the bedroom, but I didn't used to hit the floor as hard in those days!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One word for you, carpet!

< It also dampens those squeaky floorboards for when ninja stealth is required.>


----------



## humdinger (Nov 12, 2013)

Glad you're feeling better. Sorry you're having such bad luck with the medical community. Hang in there!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2013)

Glad you're back John. This can't be the end of the Bear!...JJ


----------



## chef willie (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey John...I've been away for a few days attending to other stuff and come back to find you laid up. Glad it's not as severe as last time but you gotta stop scaring Mrs. Bear. Take care.....c ya when you get around to the SMF again....Willie


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Holy crap John! My prayers are wih you man.
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill !

Bear


Thatcho said:


> Glad your back, Happy Veterans Day.


Thanks & Thanks!!

Bear


GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> About God Damn time you came home.  Missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Worried about you.
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Bear


themule69 said:


> Glad to see your home now. Now you need to get back to 100% I know you keep a freezer full. But if you find yourself in need of some smoke. Send me a PM and I will get it in the mail. Remember if you PM me for smoked something You also have to tell me how to make it. (maybe I will get a secret recipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot David!!

And thank you for those kind words!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 12, 2013)

Jesus wept Bear

There's just not enough good people in the world that we can afford to lose one.  Welcome back

Gary


----------



## philinnm (Nov 12, 2013)

11/12/13

Wow. Get better bear! As we say here in indian country, we'll send some smoke skywards for you. (means prayers).  I don't trust horsepitals either!

Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2013)

Disco said:


> So glad you back home. Is there anything better than home?
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!!

Definitely No Place Like Home!!

Bear


Foamheart said:


> One word for you, carpet!
> 
> < It also dampens those squeaky floorboards for when ninja stealth is required.>


LOL----There are rug burns around the dent beside my left eye.

Bear

And Thank You, Barry, Gary, and Kurt !!!

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Bear.....got these in an email today....thought you might enjoy....the sign really made me chuckle......Willie













BEAR.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Nov 13, 2013


















BEAR1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Nov 13, 2013


















BEAR2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Nov 13, 2013


















BEAR3.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Nov 13, 2013


















BEAR POST.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Nov 13, 2013


----------



## kandl (Nov 13, 2013)

Glad you are home and recovering.  You are definitely in our prayers!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Chef

Great pics and I'm still chuckling over the sign--seen it before, but that doesn't make it any less funny!!!!

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 13, 2013)

Very funny!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Glad you're back John. This can't be the end of the Bear!...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!!

Not the end yet !!

Bear


Chef Willie said:


> Hey John...I've been away for a few days attending to other stuff and come back to find you laid up. Glad it's not as severe as last time but you gotta stop scaring Mrs. Bear. Take care.....c ya when you get around to the SMF again....Willie


Thanks Willie!!

Yup---I definitely got her attention!

Bear


GaryHibbert said:


> Jesus wept Bear
> 
> There's just not enough good people in the world that we can afford to lose one.  Welcome back
> 
> Gary


Thank you for those kind words, Gary!

Bear


PhilinNM said:


> 11/12/13
> 
> Wow. Get better bear! As we say here in indian country, we'll send some smoke skywards for you. (means prayers).  I don't trust horsepitals either!
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil !!

Bear


----------



## fpmich (Nov 14, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank ALL you guys so much for your thoughts & prayers. It wasn't as bad as last year, and I'm home now. I updated my OP to tell you what all happened to me. I don't think you'll find it too boring.
> 
> 
> Thanks Again,
> Bear


Welcome back bear!  Was worried about you, as I do all my friends.

I've refrain from posting in thread again, as you have so many post to reply too.

*But for the live of me, I can't figure out what "updated OP" means.*   Checked profile and such, but can't find anything.

You know me John, if I wasn't confused, I wouldn't be here.  LOL

Glad to hear you are back home mf!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Hey Bear.....got these in an email today....thought you might enjoy....the sign really made me chuckle......Willie


Yup---Saw them before, and that sign is one of my All-Time Favorites!!

Thanks!

Bear


KandL said:


> Glad you are home and recovering.  You are definitely in our prayers!


Thank You!!

Bear


fpmich said:


> Welcome back bear!  Was worried about you, as I do all my friends.
> 
> I've refrain from posting in thread again, as you have so many post to reply too.
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

You can post to me all you want !!

I use "OP" when referring to the "Original Post".

Bear


----------



## dave17a (Dec 27, 2013)

Little late, but will pray for ya. 1st time I have ever been the news forum. Good luck. Dang Dr's. Work with a guy whose wife got a nerve snipped in her neck cause surgeon was in a hurry. She dont talk right got demoted at work chokes on food. Lawsuit goin on.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2013)

dave17a said:


> Little late, but will pray for ya. 1st time I have ever been the news forum. Good luck. Dang Dr's. Work with a guy whose wife got a nerve snipped in her neck cause surgeon was in a hurry. She dont talk right got demoted at work chokes on food. Lawsuit goin on.


Thanks Dave, and sorry to hear about your friend's wife!!

Earlier on this thread, somebody said it best, "50% of Drs are below average!!"

Problem is they all think they're in the top 50%.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Dec 27, 2013)

We need to lock this thread down! I see it come up in my list "Bear's Absence" and I rush here to see what's happened!

Grrrrrrrr..........


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey Bear

You just have to remember that 50 % of all doctors graduated in the bottom half of their class,  Ha Ha  Actually my doctor, who is an avid teaching doctor, told me that 95% of the doctors that they are putting out every year shouldn't even be allowed to be vets.  They haven't got a clue, but the govm't just keeps pumping them out.  Pretty scary.  Kinda makes me glad I'm just an old fart, so it won't be a big problem for me--I'll just die.  LOL  But it really is a problem for the kids and grandkids.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> You just have to remember that 50 % of all doctors graduated in the bottom half of their class,  Ha Ha  Actually my doctor, who is an avid teaching doctor, told me that 95% of the doctors that they are putting out every year shouldn't even be allowed to be vets.  They haven't got a clue, but the govm't just keeps pumping them out.  Pretty scary.  Kinda makes me glad I'm just an old fart, so it won't be a big problem for me--I'll just die.  LOL  But it really is a problem for the kids and grandkids.
> 
> Gary


Yup---I came pretty close last year with that "Dr" screwing up, but this time it was just pain.

Bear


Foamheart said:


> We need to lock this thread down! I see it come up in my list "Bear's Absence" and I rush here to see what's happened!
> 
> Grrrrrrrr..........


Sorry about that Foamy. Didn't mean to alarm you!!

Probably would be a good idea to lock this one up, until next time (Me or another old guy).

Any Mod want to lock this one, please do so.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Dec 27, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry about that Foamy. Didn't mean to alarm you!!
> 
> Probably would be a good idea to lock this one up, until next time (Me or another old guy).
> 
> ...


Its ok Bear, when I came back down, I realized it would make the banner if something else happened. I should have known better.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 28, 2013)

I understand how you feel about Dr's and Hospitals, Bear; I didn't even go to the hosp for my 5th stroke, what was the point!  I'd been through it 4 or more times previous, there was no new medicine to give me (on 14 prescriptions now); I just did the required vomiting as the brain swelled, took my BP and another round of BP meds to get it down, broke out in cold sweats, got thru those, then passed out for 14 hours.    Did it just as well at home as I could have in the hospital, but saved the $1500 ambulance call and $30,000 hosp stay, just had to clean up my own vomit is all, wasn't worth that kind of money for someone to do it for me.  Didn't even wake up my wife, she slept right through it.


----------

